# bába



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
bába může taky znamenat babička, anebo prostě stará žena? V textu, který čtu dítě žije s bábou, a nevím jestli je její babička nebo prostě jedná stará žena, která se o ní stará.
Děkuju


----------



## pinkie505

Ahoj,

takhle bez kontextu to může být jak jeho vlastní babička, tak i nějaká stará žena. Pokud v textu není nic dalšího, z čeho by se dalo vyvodit, jak to vlastně je, tak je to dvojznačné.

Pinkie


----------



## zuzanadoma

Bába se častěji používá ve smyslu stará žena, ale může se použít i pro babičku (tj. příbuznou). V obou případech je to vyjádření poněkud neuctivé, člověk si představí někoho, kdo umí být dost nepříjemný. 
V tomhle případě bych ale hádala, že jde o příbuznou.


----------



## parolearruffate

mh... děkuju... tak jestli to vyvolá nepříjemnost babička nebude...


----------



## Linni

Člověk by řekl, že bába je opravdu neuctivé vyjádření, ale jedna moje kamarádka toto slovo normálně používá jako "označení" pro svou babičku. Ani by ji nenapadlo říct "babička" a vyjádření bába rozhodně nepovažuje za nadávku... Ale je pravda, že lidí, kteří svým (hodným) babičkám říkají "báby", asi mnoho nebude.


----------



## Dero

Jen pro zajímavost. Slovem "bába" často babičky označují samy sebe, rozhodně častěji, než je tak nazývají jejich vnoučata.

Často lze zaslechnout: "Ale co já, bába, do toho mám co mluvit, vnoučci."

V uvedeném příkladě je slovem "bába" myšlena jak "babička", tak "stará žena".

Další obvyklé sousloví je "porodní bába", tedy osoba, která přivádí na svět děti.


----------



## Garin

Ještě v textech z přelomu 19./20. století se "bába" běžně používalo bez jakéhokoliv pejorativního nádechu v tomtéž smyslu, v jakém dnes říkáme "babička".


----------



## cajzl

_"Život a umučení svatého Václava a svaté Ludmily, *báby* jeho."_

Sv. Ludmila je vždycky bába. Babička v tomto kontextu zní spíše dětinsky.


----------



## zuzanadoma

cajzl said:


> _"Život a umučení svatého Václava a svaté Ludmily, *báby* jeho."_
> 
> Sv. Ludmila je vždycky bába. Babička v tomto kontextu zní spíše dětinsky.



To samozřejmě ano, ale užití / konotace /význam slov se vyvíjí. Kristiánova legenda patří do 10. století, jestli se nepletu. A slovo bába se samozřejmě ještě po mnoho dalších staletí užívalo zcela běžně.

Naše italská překladatelka má ale myslím v práci zcela současný text. A pokud v dnešní češtině někdo označí svoji babičku jako bábu, má to jistý přídech pejorativnosti, nebo klackovství nebo jak si to kdo nazve, záleží i na okolnostech, ale standardní to není. Pokud se nejedná o příbuznou, je to už trochu jiné.

Jen trochu rozvádím, co už napsal Garin: dnes říkáme babička


----------



## kusurija

Plně souhlasím se vším, co bylo napsáno k prvním 2 významům:
1. = babička 
2. = stará žena
jen jsem chtěl dodat, že se používá i v dalším významu, který se mi zde (zatím) jeví nejpříhodnější:
3. = chůva (najímaná za plat, starší věkem)

a další, zde nepříhodné:

4. pohrdlivě o zženštilém, bojácném muži (jindy také. bábovka)

Snad to pomůže.


----------



## winpoj

To by mě tedy zajímalo, zda někdo z ostatních členů někdy slyšel nebo četl slovo "bába" ve významu chůva. Já nikoli.
Pokud jde o bojácného muže, podle mého názoru se označuje jako "baba", nikoli "bába".


----------



## Garin

winpoj said:


> To by mě tedy zajímalo, zda někdo z ostatních členů někdy slyšel nebo četl slovo "bába" ve významu chůva. Já nikoli.
> Pokud jde o bojácného muže, podle mého názoru se označuje jako "baba", nikoli "bába".



Ne, "bába" ve smyslu "chůva", to jsem tedy ještě neslyšel. A bojácný muž je buď krátce "baba" nebo dlouze "bábovka".


----------



## zuzanadoma

winpoj said:


> To by mě tedy zajímalo, zda někdo z ostatních členů někdy slyšel nebo četl slovo "bába" ve významu chůva. Já nikoli.
> Pokud jde o bojácného muže, podle mého názoru se označuje jako "baba", nikoli "bába".



Souhlasím  Možná se to tak užívá v nějakém jiném slovanském jazyce?


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak jsem ještě trochu zmatená kvůli slovu bába.
Našla jsem ale nějaké příklady, kde bába je použivané jako babička. Tak to asi někdo ještě použivá.
Co si o tom myslíte?

- já býval tak hubený, že moje bába brečela, když jsem se        vysvlékl.**- Aspoň tak ji vařívala moje bába.
- Už když mi byly asi tak čtyři roky, tak jsem jezdil do Nedvědic na Vysočinu, kde měla *moje bába* Marie celou svoji rodinu
- Jo, bejvávaly doby, to si pamatovala ještě *moje bába*, že je ráno z celý dědiny posbírali a vyvedli na pastvu tam na ty louky pod lesem
- Povím vám pohádku, jak mi ji *moje bába* vyprávěla a ta ji zas od své *báby* slyšela.
Čau


----------



## kusurija

parolearruffate said:


> Tak jsem ještě trochu zmatená kvůli slovu bába.
> Našla jsem ale nějaké příklady, kde bába je použivané jako babička. Tak to asi někdo ještě použivá.
> Co si o tom myslíte?
> 
> - já býval tak hubený, že moje bába brečela, když jsem se vysvlékl.- Aspoň tak ji vařívala moje bába.
> - Už když mi byly asi tak čtyři roky, tak jsem jezdil do Nedvědic na Vysočinu, kde měla *moje bába* Marie celou svoji rodinu
> - Jo, bejvávaly doby, to si pamatovala ještě *moje bába*, že je ráno z celý dědiny posbírali a vyvedli na pastvu tam na ty louky pod lesem
> - Povím vám pohádku, jak mi ji *moje bába* vyprávěla a ta ji zas od své *báby* slyšela.
> Čau


Tak tady je to velmi pravděpodobně babička (příbuzná: matka rodiče - angl. grandmother).


----------

